
Rendertron – a dockerized, headless Chrome rendering solution - mgrayson
https://github.com/GoogleChrome/rendertron
======
hypothete
Hopefully the Rendertron will gain support for WebGL in the near future. It
seems like more and more graphical apps on the web are using WebGL over the
Canvas API for performance reasons.

~~~
kyledrake
Unfortunately I'm not sure if headless chrome even supports it yet.

------
jotto
I've been working on a similar project - if you want a similar solution with a
little less setup, navigate to your build/dist directory and:

    
    
      npm install -g prerendercloud-server
      prerendercloud-server .
    

If you want to run your own rendertron instance as opposed to
service.prerender.cloud, you can use that same package with an environment
variable:

    
    
      PRERENDER_SERVICE_URL=http://localhost:8080 prerendercloud-server .
    

[https://www.prerender.cloud/docs](https://www.prerender.cloud/docs)

